# Size 8 Cycle shoes wanted.



## Trevrev (12 Aug 2009)

Hello people. I'm looking for some size 8 clippy cycling shoes.
Been given some clippy pedels for my birthday and i'm not sure if i'm going to like them, hence the reason i don't want to splash out on brand new shoes just yet.....Clippy pedels or SPD's look a little dangerous to me. But until i try i'll never know.

Thanks for your time.........Trevor !


----------



## Trevrev (14 Aug 2009)

bump


----------



## Trevrev (20 Aug 2009)

Still looking for some cheapish Size 8 clipless shoes........Keep getting outbid on ebay !!! Grrrrrr !!!


----------



## MichaelM (21 Aug 2009)

I've got some that will take look cleats - if that's what your after I'll do a pic.

Michael


----------



## Trevrev (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Micheal, I'm a real novice when it comes to clipless shoes and pedals. I've always used toeclips. My wife got me some pedals off ebay as i was moaning that i needed new ones. She wanted to surprise me for my birthday.....Anyway, they're shimano pedals which are platform one side and clipless the other, and being secondhand came without cleats. 
So, to be honest i've no idea whether look cleats will fit them or not! I'm guessing not. Can you help me on this one, because i really want to try out clipless. 
If you think yes then i'd be really interested in your Shoes, and a picture would be great.

Manmy thanks.........Trevor


----------



## MichaelM (21 Aug 2009)

I suspect they're something like this, in which my shoes are no good to you.


----------



## Trevrev (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Michael, Thanks for your reply.......At least i know what direction i need to go in now.
Thanks for your help, and thanks for being honest......You could have sold me your shoes and i would have known no different......At least until i tried to get them to fit the pedals.......LOL.


----------

